# Owasippe Scout property in jeopardy



## Hamilton Reef

Greetings from the folks at The Owasippe Outdoor Education Center!

We are pleased to share the following Information Release from the Chicago Area Council, BSA.

The OOEC continues to have an open and honest dialogue with the new leadership of the Chicago Council. We look forward to continue working with them in the future.

Jim Schlichting
Assistant Development Director
Owasippe Outdoor Education Center, Inc.
www.ooec.org 
231-855-5046
********************************************************************************************************************

TO: CAC Scouters

FROM: Michael Hughes, Council President

DATE: November 7, 2008

RE: Owasippe Scout Reservation

I want to share some exciting news with you.

The Chicago Area Council and Benny V Partners of Holland, MI have completed an agreement to terminate the sale contract of Owasippe Scout Reservation.

This agreement gives the Chicago Area Council the flexibility to determine the future direction of the Owasippe property and camping programs without the encumbrances of a pending sale. This agreement provides a positive outcome for everybody involved; our Council, Benny V Partners, our neighbors in Blue Lake Township and most importantly, the future generations of Chicago boys who will camp under the stars at Owasippe.

The Council intentions going forward include:

 Seek to redevelop a more positive relationship with Blue Lake Township officials and neighbors.

 Because of the outpouring of support for our camping programs at the Owasippe Scout Reservation from our many constituencies, we will determine the right size for Owasippe Scout Reservation and rebuild a world-class camping facility for our Chicago Scouts.

 Explore our ability to partner with conservancy groups to ensure the property remains undeveloped.

A special team is being appointed to determine our current and future camping needs as well as how a retooled Owasippe might be configured to meet the anticipated needs. I have appointed Tom McDonough as the chair of this group. Toms current leadership of the councils camping committee and his intimate knowledge of all aspects of Scouting outdoor programs make him a logical choice to lead this committee. This committee will be charged with ensuring that every constituency has a way to provide input in this process. Now is the time for the Chicago Area Council Scouters to come together to help develop a future vision for Owasippe Scout
Reservation.

We are appreciative of Ben Smith and the partners of Benny V for working with us to get to this point. We would like to especially recognize Ben Smith for his generous offer of future assistance for Owasippe. Ben Smith has stated Throughout this process, my team and I have been focused on preserving as much of this unique and beautiful piece of property as is possible. Owasippe is a very special place, and we are pleased that today's agreement will accomplish what we wanted to do all along -- namely, preserve this property for the enjoyment of future generations to come."

We look forward to discussing with each of you your ideas for Owasippes next 100 years.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Blue Lake: Owasippe move a good first step

BLUE LAKE TOWNSHIP -- The decision to drop a purchase agreement for Owasippe Scout Reservation is a good first step, but more needs to be done before Blue Lake Township officials are willing to embrace the Chicago Boy Scouts' plans for the camp property.

That's the sentiment of Blue Lake Township Supervisor Don Studaven, who said the decision to terminate the purchase agreement that could have led to the development of hundreds, if not thousands, of homes on the property was "a good move." 

But, Studaven said, the Boy Scouts need to stop all court action against the township, including an appeals court challenge of the township's zoning of Owasippe that prohibits residential development. 

Contrary to earlier reports that the suit had been dropped, the Boy Scouts only dropped an ancillary case in Circuit Court over rezoning costs.

http://www.mlive.com/news/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-15/122659111487350.xml&coll=8


----------



## Steve

The housing market isn't what it used to be. I have a feeling that is the real reason why this is happening.


----------



## bombcast

Yep. Every decision Ben Smith makes is strategic.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Camp Gerber dining hall collapse was well-timed

Three walls of the main dining hall collapsed around 9 a.m. Dec. 24. The fourth wall remained standing, and the kitchen remained intact and likely is repairable, Sulgrove said.

Other blessings related to the collapse are the fact that the small dining hall was preventing growth at the camp, and that staff were able to salvage historical artifacts from the wreckage, Sulgrove said.

The Ford Council, based in the Grand Rapids area, operates Camp Gerber on 800 acres off Owasippe Road near Blue Lake Road in northern Muskegon County.

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2009/01/friday_dining_hall_collapse_wa.html


----------



## 22 Chuck

14 out of 61 on the council dont seem like quite a majority.


----------

